

 Silicon Valley tech startups find a second home in Ireland - dmckeon
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_26049508/silicon-valley-tech-startups-find-second-home-ireland

======
dmckeon
Language, labor costs, and location seem to be the prime drivers.

Access to the EU labor pool probably contributes.

Start-ups that are not yet profitable do not benefit from the low corporate
tax rate.

